# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Может кому понадобится Пошаговые инструкции по 1С Предприятие 8.1

## РозРом

Всем доброго времени суток.Хочу поделиться хорошим сайтом www.yasalovsoft.com там есть бесплатные пошаговые инструкции по проге 1С Предприятие 8.1. этот сайт мне очень помог я практически освоил данную прогу с помощью этого сайта, даже курсы посещать не пришлось. Теперь я работаю в супермаркете по продажам бытовой технике, и у меня все ОК! Желаю и Вам удачи!!!!!!

----------

in2o4ka (13.11.2011), Klesha (14.12.2011), Tokio78 (30.11.2011), Vlad12 (11.12.2011)

----------


## Vlad12

> Всем доброго времени суток.Хочу поделиться хорошим сайтом www.yasalovsoft.com там есть бесплатные пошаговые инструкции по проге 1С Предприятие 8.1. этот сайт мне очень помог я практически освоил данную прогу с помощью этого сайта, даже курсы посещать не пришлось. Теперь я работаю в супермаркете по продажам бытовой технике, и у меня все ОК! Желаю и Вам удачи!!!!!!


я 1С Предприятие 8.1 знаю на отлично.
посмотрел из любопытства.
не густо, но простым языком (понятным для новичяка).
советую ! и спосибо афтору !

----------


## innes78

сайт не работает

----------


## Мarino4ka13s

Но, сайт-то не работает....п....ц......................  .

----------


## yurega

Можно посмотреть на сайте http://1c-sfera.ru/. Там можно найти полезные инструкции и видео уроки по 1С, а так же составить свой список инструкций для личного использования.

----------

